# Repelling rodents



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

How do you keep mice and rodents from eating your tomatoes? This is war

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trap em!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I lost that war. They ate most everything I had... And I had to get rid of the compost pile.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Here in the Hill Country it is...was Black Rock Squirrels. I had to stop filling my bird feeders and used ONE BITE rat poison around my raised bed garden. It worked.


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

I put rat traps in my garden last year and caught quite a few rats,this year I think I have a racoon or possum eating my tomatoes,so I have the live trap set with some tomatoes in it.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Squirrels are killing me. They are stealing the tomatoes before they ever ripen. Even though my dog chases them and a hawk built a nest nearby and takes out a few, there are so many of them that they eat everything. I have a pecan tree that I haven't had a harvest from in over 10 years because they eat every nut green.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Those life-size owls with heads that rotate in the breeze help keep mockingbirds off my tomatoes. Got mine at Wally World couple of years ago. Might help with other critters too.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I used trap and caught seven possums. Now, they know the trap and would not go in even though I put peanut buttered bread, tomato, a few pieces of dog treats. They would eat all those teaser stuff I had outside the trap but would not go for the pile inside.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Saltwater Soul said:


> Squirrels are killing me. They are stealing the tomatoes before they ever ripen. Even though my dog chases them and a hawk built a nest nearby and takes out a few, there are so many of them that they eat everything. I have a pecan tree that I haven't had a harvest from in over 10 years because they eat every nut green.


 Pellet rifle.


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

Pick em as soon as they show color them let em ripen inside.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

pickem as soon as they show any color.
I made some rat bait stations from 2" pvc tees and short pieces of pipe and have kept them loaded once they got the rats/mice under control i quit having much of a problem, squirrels are horse of a different color, pellet rifle , whirley jigs anything that moves.


----------



## BonniePinter (Jul 12, 2018)

Getting these rodents out of your house is important as they carry a number of diseases with them. Rat control baits are designed so that rodents who ingest the bait would seek out light and die outside of your house or apartment. Electronic Traps are also the great tools for trapping rats and mice without having to worry in disposing of the remains. But the use of these techniques requires expert hand and knowledge. It will be an excellent idea to get help from pest service like rat control Sacramento CA that you know of since pest control professionals certainly hold the knowledge in the 'how-to's' of this tough situation.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm having the same problem. Got a new pellet rifle and have cut down on the squirrel population. The mice are much harder to target so I guess I'll have to get some traps. Something is also eating my cantaloupes.


----------



## Bohemian Texan (Jun 25, 2018)

slabmaster said:


> Pick em as soon as they show color them let em ripen inside.


Unfortunately you can't shoot mockingbirds. Never understood that state bird pick. Why not the roadrunner? Or the green jay?

But this is what I do. As soon as they start to turn yellow they get picked and set on the counter. They ripen up just fine. If I'm gone for a weekend, I will come home to plants with red tomatoes hanging on them with one peck in each of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

Bohemian Texan said:


> Unfortunately you can't shoot mockingbirds. Never understood that state bird pick. Why not the roadrunner? Or the green jay?
> 
> But this is what I do. As soon as they start to turn yellow they get picked and set on the counter. They ripen up just fine. If I'm gone for a weekend, I will come home to plants with red tomatoes hanging on them with one peck in each of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might try draping cheesecloth over tomatoes. It works for my peaches, don't know why it wouldn't work for tomatoes.


----------

